# Need Advice On D-bol



## repoj (Aug 16, 2003)

:confused       I just recently picked up about 100 tablets of D-BOL from a supplyer of mine with some CLOMID to cycle with it. My main concerns are the side effects that are apperently quite common with D-BOL.  I was told by my supplyer and read in many articles that D-Bol is only majorly estrogenic when taken in over-dosed cycles.  At 3 tabs per day and one clomid every-other day for 5 weeks, I think that should keep me from antagonizing any problems with gyno or the like. 
                                       What I need is some advice on the subject, if there's anybody out there that knows a better cycle or has any insight on this matter and can give me some advice I would GREATLY appreciate it. Thank you. :


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2003)

Even blood levels is what helps avoid gyno, but its going to convert to estrogen no matter what you do, and clomid is a bit slow and weak as an anti estrogen while on cycle.

Better cycle would be taking dbol every 3 hours along with your test, dbol alone I think is garbage. If you are only doing it 3 times a day, your levels are going to be up and down like a yo-yo, which is not what you want. Do a real cycle or give your stuff away and just go back to regular supplements.

Worst side effect you would probably get from dbol is pimple like growths on your skin, some people dont get it so badly though.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 16, 2003)

boy 100 tabs ain't that much You could do a cycle consisting of 4 tablets a day(Monday-Friday) and zip on the weekend. That would last u 5 weeks.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 16, 2003)

Since the half life of dianabol is only 3 hours, u might want to spread the dosage evenly throughout the day to maintain blood levels.Of course, the other side of the coin is that taking the tablets all at once will produce a higher concentration of d-bol in theh blood, which is a good thing because it might produce better results. so take ur pick


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Even blood levels is what helps avoid gyno, but its going to convert to estrogen no matter what you do, and clomid is a bit slow and weak as an anti estrogen while on cycle.
> 
> Better cycle would be taking dbol every 3 hours along with your test, dbol alone I think is garbage. If you are only doing it 3 times a day, your levels are going to be up and down like a yo-yo, which is not what you want. Do a real cycle or give your stuff away and just go back to regular supplements.
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2003)

He should be fine during cycle, it would be nice to have stuff on hand though but I doubt dbol alone will cause boobs. Arimidex should be used with caution.

I think the whole idea is a waste without some real juice in there at all.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 16, 2003)

such as?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2003)

Do you mean the such as, as in my first post?


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I think the whole idea is a waste without some real juice in there at all.
> *such as ^*


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2003)

Did you read my first post?


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 16, 2003)

1-test?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2003)

Test, not 1-Test, I dont pay attention to many legal supplements at all. Test = testosterone.

I think if your going to juice it then dont half ass it and waste your time with a few weeks of water retention, go all the way at least with a mild cycle.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I dont pay attention to many legal supplements at all.
> *that's a very interesting comment Mudge.kind of makes me wonder..*


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2003)

My own experimentation was both expensive and dissapointing, however I do know that some people stack legal stuff with illegal orals, usually newbies.

I just feel with my natural hormonal levels I'd have to spend $200-$300 a month to get real results from legal stuff, which I refuse to do.

Vitamins, ginko biloba, and but a handfull of other supplements are all I ever really liked. Creatine I never noticed doing anything for me either.


----------



## repoj (Aug 16, 2003)

So your not realy saying that D-bol stacked with say 1-test or just the d-bol on it's own won't give ANY results, just that for your money you woulr wrather save time and cash and juet get the real shit. That about right?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Aug 16, 2003)

I think he is saying wait until you can stack it with some REAL test...which I agree with also.   And if at all possible get 50 more d-bol tabs...minimum.  15mg/day is not going ot yield much.  Just out of curiosity, what do your d-bol tabs look like?  Please tell me they are NOT blue and made in Italy.


----------



## repoj (Aug 16, 2003)

They are white, and about no more than an 18th of an inch in diameter.  Although I have never tried anything illegal, I  HAVE tried a straight 1-test that has given me excelent results. On a 4000 calorie a day diet with just the 1- test alone I gained 6 pounds in 3 weeks cycling with 1-test.  My supplier is also a friend of mine, I want to get some sustenon 250 from him-he can get me just about anything through different sources as he is NOT a dealer himself. But he usualy gives it to me straight and swears that D-BOL even just ALONE, with heavy training and HEAVEY caloric intake of a balanced bodybuilders diet should grant me anywhere from 15 to 20 pounds in 5 weeks or so. He also told me that D-BOL happens to cause water retention but that taking creatine twice a day will help draw the water into the mucles instead of having it just sit under a layer of skin and look smooth and soft. I know that if I drink enough water it will help flush some water out of my system and actually help keep me water free. Does that sound like a resonable assesment of how much one could gain?


----------



## gr81 (Aug 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by repoj *_
> But he usualy gives it to me straight and swears that D-BOL even just ALONE, with heavy training and HEAVEY caloric intake of a balanced bodybuilders diet should grant me anywhere from 15 to 20 pounds in 5 weeks or so. He also told me that D-BOL happens to cause water retention but that taking creatine twice a day will help draw the water into the mucles instead of having it just sit under a layer of skin and look smooth and soft. I know that if I drink enough water it will help flush some water out of my system and actually help keep me water free. Does that sound like a resonable assesment of how much one could gain?



Yes you will gain 15-20 lbs easily just on the D-bol, but after you are done you will lose most of it seeing as it is water weight, it doesn'tmatter how much creatine you take, you will retain water like a M F. If you are so concerned about retaining water, why are you even hoppin on the D-bol at all. You should definately throw some other drugs in there. Grab an anabolic drug to throw in like dca or EQ, and I owuld throw in some test as well, not 1-test. D-bol's half life is so short that you will find that you gained a bunch of water weight and then lost it after you were done, then you hormonr levels will be shot post cycle and you will have a hard time retaining the weight you gained in the first place. It will end up being a waste of money. With the injectables, your hormone levels will be constant over a longer period of time which will alow you to put more quality muscle in the long run. Use the Dbol to frontload your cycle while the test and whatever else kicks in. Make sense?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2003)

15-20 pounds in 5 weeks, sounds like Anadrol @ 100-150mg a day, not dbol at nothing a day.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 16, 2003)

It depends on his dosage of course, but if he is a first timer, 15 lbs is totally possible, it won't be quality though.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Aug 16, 2003)

As in his first post, he said 15mg/day.  Ain't no way that will yield 15-20lbs.  Most of your gains will be from your increased calories.  People always seem the think they gain right away from their cycle, when in reality it is usually from the substantial increase in calories when they start the cycle.  Try eating 4k cals when not taking anything, you will still gain weight.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 16, 2003)

your right, 15 mgs a day isn't enough to see 15 lbs, and you are also right about the increase in kcals being responsible for initial weight gain on most cycles. especially esters that take weeks to kick in, d-bol on the other hand has a much shorter half life and you are likely to see weight gain in the first few weeks, depending on the dosage. That is what I was saying. I don't know why anyone would want to do a cycle of just dbol, running it at 15 mgs a day, that is way to low with no other anabolics thrown into the mix IMO


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2003)

Other than water food is the only way to gain weight, the gear just helps make it quality, it isn't going to magically add weight.

Someone on another board is thinking of doing only 5mg a day   so its not like everyone knows what they are doing.


----------



## repoj (Aug 16, 2003)

Well after all this flood of info-And I DO appreciate the advise, I feal sorta silly that I even baught the damn pills at all lol. Basically my thing is fealing that moral boundry between injectibles and pills. I'm gunna keep the D-BOL just cause I payed a buck a pill for the shit-BUT, I'd hate to have it go to waste now that I have it. I can keep it for a while, during which time I can look into stacking with something else I guess to increase effects.  It's just that I can't afford to go out and get some good GEAR right now seeing as how I STILL owe the dude that I got it from, another fifty bucks cause I pyed him half for it and another half next week. 
                                      What should I do guys? I have the time to think about a good stack, but what would be a ggod suggestion to do with it ? I mean basically what I'm hearing is that the D-BOL is useless. But if I fucked up-than I guess being a newbie I learned a lesson.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 16, 2003)

It isn't useless repoj, it has its place in a cycle. If you are not comfortable with the injection process then you might as well give up wanting to hop on the juice, the orals are only going to get you so far. Also if you are strapped for cash, I would seriously re think hoppin on the juice. It is certainly an expenditure that will not be light in the wallet. I would take this time if I were you, and learn all that you can about AAS. There are plenty of books out there that can give you the knowledge you need to have to get the most out of this. Get a basic understanding of what the drugs are, how they affect your body, and what the differences are. PLenty of info out there to soak up. Once you have done that then you will be on your way to having the knowledge you need. Knowledge is power, especially when it comes to bodybuilding, good luck.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 16, 2003)

I fully expect to get slammed with this post, and its just as well, as I am by far not in my realm of comfort when discussing things of this nature (and by comfort I mean relative area of knowledge, not an emotional thing).

But I have for some time now toyed with the idea of doing an 8 week cycle of 1-testosterone, while using d-bol for the first 4 weeks to initiate strength and mass (water) gains.  In such an instance, when I dropped, or more likely tappered off  the d-bol, I'd replace it with 4-diol, which should keep some of the water gains going.

I make this post for two reasons.  First, the thought is not such a ludicruous idea, nor is it relagated to "newbies" whatever that may be in this context.  Second, because I would like some of the more hardcore among you, to proffer a decent argument why I should not do this stack.  I ask this seriously, and neither in vain, nor to start an argument, but because it is a debate I have been having with myself.  So if you have decent argument as to why it would be foolish I'd like to hear it.  I may debate the points, but its only because I'd like  to work this out in my own head.

And please, spare me a few things.

1)  Hyperbole -- crap like "just use the needle."

2)  Arguments that 1-test is crap.  It IS an androgen anabolic steroid.  And a very effective one at that.  It does not match injectible test, and other injectible AAS because of teh modality, not because of the substance.  So leave that argument at home as well.

I make these points to avoid the moral or emotional yet baseless bantar, but do seek an intelligent discussion.

Thanks.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 16, 2003)

I don't understand what you are trying to debate her twinP?? Is it that 1-test is just as useful as a test ester? I am interested in your arguement but you didn't make it clear what you disagree with?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 16, 2003)

No, I specifically do not want to debate things of that nature.

I simply want someone to tell me why, or why not, someone should not run a d-bol and 1-test cycle, as mentioned above.

I'd like a logical, rational argument about why this does not merit consideration.

And I'd like the "why" and not simply a "because".  I don't want to hear "needles are better."

So, if it makes anyone feel better, you can assume that I am a hemophiliac, or have a needle phobia, or whatever.

I ask, because I gather, from above, that the general consensus us that a 1-test and d-bol stack is a "waste of time" or "worthless" and I'd like to know why.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 16, 2003)

we were saying that dbol, with nothing else stacked, is a waste of time. I don't think mudge was saying tht 1-test is useless and not to do it, I think he was inferring that a real test ester would be more beneficial. (correct me if I am wrong mudge) Your 1-test cycle stacked with the Dbol would be better than just an oral by itself IMO


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2003)

My own results make me not believe in 1-Test for myself, without using large doses which I refuse to pay for.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2003)

Since it is probably going to be asked, I tried Chemi-Sport 1-Test, and used only the suggested dose (they say 1-2 caps, I did 2, 100mg per cap). Cost me nearly $80 for 60 caps. Essentially speaking none of my lifts went up enough that I felt I was on anything special. The price is now a bit lower ($50ish), but it still seems quite expensive and I just dont trust it.

Of course there are always claims of brands and raw materials, and of course the dosing problem, I say problem because it would IMO cost an assinine amount of money to get some kind of results.

Wether wrong or not I just shun the for the most, most of the supplement industry. Unless its a vitamin or has to do with mood or the brain I usually pay it no mind. Same with my 2 pounder of German quality creatine, never noticed anything special with it at 10g a day.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Aug 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> It isn't useless repoj, it has its place in a cycle. If you are not comfortable with the injection process then you might as well give up wanting to hop on the juice, the orals are only going to get you so far. Also if you are strapped for cash, I would seriously re think hoppin on the juice. It is certainly an expenditure that will not be light in the wallet. I would take this time if I were you, and learn all that you can about AAS. There are plenty of books out there that can give you the knowledge you need to have to get the most out of this. Get a basic understanding of what the drugs are, how they affect your body, and what the differences are. PLenty of info out there to soak up. Once you have done that then you will be on your way to having the knowledge you need. Knowledge is power, especially when it comes to bodybuilding, good luck.


I agree with GR here, If you don't want to inject you're wasting your time.  If you only want to take orals it would probably be hazardous to take more than one at once due to the toxic effects on the liver etc.  I have heard stories of people seeing decent strength and/or size gains from using just winstrol for a cycle but I've never used steroids so I honestly wouldn't be the one to tell you either way on that.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Aug 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Same with my 2 pounder of German quality creatine, never noticed anything special with it at 10g a day.


How long were you on and did you load? Did you just take pure creatine in water?  You may have just needed something to give you the insulin spike but you never know, there are non-responders.  I've seen very impressive gains from creatine.  Lol, I guess with the gains I've made from it I might be somewhat bias towards giving it a seconds chance, or a thrid.....


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Aug 17, 2003)

TP, I say go for it and see what your results are...couldn't hurt.  Have you done 1-test before?  if not, it will be hard for you to gauge where your gains are goming from, but I would put my money on the d-bol.  I have not tried any of the legal supps in a very long time so I am not up on them like some of the others, so I cannot give an accurate opinion.  But I do believe that with injectable it is alot easier to keep blood levels consistant...unless you are using friggin sust or suspension. lol 

repoj, not need to feel stupid at all man.  As for the moral issue of bring a needle into the picture, it is not the needle that detirmines whether it is moral or not.  Needle or oral, they both are classified the same...illegal.  And orals whcih are much more taxing on the liver should not be considered the lesser of two evils.  Good luck in whatever you decide.  gr8 is right though, it is a pricey hobby.  Crap, I spend more on food than I do on the stuff itself. lol


----------



## repoj (Aug 17, 2003)

BUSTINOUT-I appreciate your witty insight into this matter. I talked to the dude that gave me the D-BOL and he offered to either trade me up for WINNI tabs or SUSTENON amps. And your right, the food is insane!! I eat my parents out of house and home and still can't make up for what I need on my own food budget lol. 
                    Here's a good question for you though-I talked to a trusted friend of mine that has tried just about everything there is, and he suggests that SUST is the best test out there-at least in his experience. I would much wrather do something that won't mess up my liver-and my friend said that he would do my first injection for me. My question is the sust that the DUDE offered me he said was in a glass amp and had no label. My good friend said that most sust amps SHOULD have the labeling practicaly burnt into the glass-basically just painted on.  What are your thoughts on the winny tabs or the sust? I know that taking sustenon 250 alone will be awesome-I'v seen good results. What's your thoughts?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 17, 2003)

Sust is overrated, but if I had to live on orals or injectables alone there is no question at all it would be an injectable. If you can get enan or cyp it should be cheaper.

Also, vials are cheaper than buying by the amp, and IMO easier to deal with.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 17, 2003)

I agree wit mudge that you would want to grab the cyp before the sust., it is overrated. Vials are cheaper than the amps but if the amp are legit then you will prebably be better off, you can't trust those mexican vet companies for shit. There products are severly under dosed, if they are legit at all.
check out this site repoj:http://rxmuscle.com/anboliclabpg.htm 
 In the long run, I bet mg for mg the amps would be your best bet if you can afford it. Be sure to do lots of research and look at lots of product pics before you buy anything, you don't want to get scammed, which is pretty easy being new to this.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> How long were you on and did you load? Did you just take pure creatine in water?



I may be dumb, but I'm not stupid, I know about creatine delivery. It was 2 pounds and I took 10g a day, I'm afraid I'll leave it to you to figure how long it lated, I loaded with 20g for a week, not a standard load but either way it matters not.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Aug 18, 2003)

i will have to agree with Mudge...Sust is over-rated.  Don't get me wrong, it works but I like enathate or cyp better.  I also like to hit about 100mg/EOD of test propionate for the first four weeks.

As for the winny tabs, you'll get less gains that you will from the d-bol.


----------

